# How to replace bathroom exhaust fan without ripping out ceiling?



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 11, 2017)

I think the problem is that it has these flanges that keep it in. (Red arrow). And I foresee the same problem getting the new one back in.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 11, 2017)

Just replace the motor and/or the impeller.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 11, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Just replace the motor and/or the impeller.



Okay. But what if I just wanted to replace the whole thing? How would I do that?

Since I already bought the whole thing.

I know I can just take the motor out of what I bought, but let's just say I want to replace the whole thing for some reason.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 11, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I think the problem is that it has these flanges that keep it in. (Red arrow). And I foresee the same problem getting the new one back in.



Notice the key slot for the screw that holds it in place. You may be able to knock it up a little and dislodge it. Or slip a hacksaw blade in there and cut the nails.
You may have to cut slots in the drywall to move them in and out then you screw thru the body from the inside of the housing.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 11, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Notice the key slot for the screw that holds it in place. You may be able to knock it up a little and dislodge it. Or slip a hacksaw blade in there and cut the nails.
> You may have to cut slots in the drywall to move them in and out then you screw thru the body from the inside of the housing.



How did they get it in there in the first place? Seems too difficult and like there should be an easier way to replace these.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 11, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How did they get it in there in the first place? Seems too difficult and like there should be an easier way to replace these.



It went in before the drywall went up. I had seen that move before so when I did mine I bent those flanges out of the way and screwed from the inside. Lucky thing to as I had to go back in and put a light over the shower and I was able to work thru that whole. If you have the same unit I would just swap out the guts.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 11, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How did they get it in there in the first place? Seems too difficult and like there should be an easier way to replace these.



That's why they are repairable, adifinitum.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 11, 2017)

You can find strange things above a ceiling. A friend had an apartment where the fan made no difference and moved very little air. All the drywall had to be removed as it was all moldy. We found a dropped ceiling to allow plumbing from upstairs. The guy put up the fan and used 5 90s and a 45 to go around the plumbing and out a wall that was on an angle to the bathroom and one connection had fallen apart and the duct was laying in fiber glass for 30 years. I moved the new fan over 2 ft and used 1 45* to get out of the room.


----------



## aNYCdb (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm going to assume you don't have attic access to this space right?

I would do as some of the other folks have mentioned cut out the old one and bend the flanges on the new one out of the way. Alternatively you could buy a different fan that's made for a remodel (NuTone EZ fit) that may be easier to work with.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 13, 2017)

aNYCdb said:


> I'm going to assume you don't have attic access to this space right?
> 
> I would do as some of the other folks have mentioned cut out the old one and bend the flanges on the new one out of the way. Alternatively you could buy a different fan that's made for a remodel (NuTone EZ fit) that may be easier to work with.



If I bend the flanges, what will keep it in the ceiling?

How do I bend the flanges?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 13, 2017)

See post #6.


----------



## aNYCdb (Dec 13, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> If I bend the flanges, what will keep it in the ceiling?
> 
> How do I bend the flanges?



As nealtw mentioned you would screw it to the joist through the inside of the fan box. Even if you could could somehow get it up there with the flanges you wouldn't be able to reach them anyway. Again it would be much easier to get a new fan that was made for remodels or to simply replace the motor (if there is a problem) and/or the trim for the existing fan.

As for bending/removing the flanges you could use a hammer and hammer them towards the box. Personally I would probably remove them with an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel.


----------



## tuffy (Dec 13, 2017)

I think i would take the one you have back and get the remodel fan it's made for this.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 13, 2017)

tuffy said:


> I think i would take the one you have back and get the remodel fan it's made for this.



But I would still have to get the old one out. How to do that?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 13, 2017)

aNYCdb said:


> As nealtw mentioned you would screw it to the joist through the inside of the fan box. Even if you could could somehow get it up there with the flanges you wouldn't be able to reach them anyway. Again it would be much easier to get a new fan that was made for remodels or to simply replace the motor (if there is a problem) and/or the trim for the existing fan.
> 
> As for bending/removing the flanges you could use a hammer and hammer them towards the box. Personally I would probably remove them with an angle grinder with a cutoff wheel.



What if there is no joist?


----------



## tuffy (Dec 13, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> But I would still have to get the old one out. How to do that?


Take a sawzall and carefully place the blade next to the old fan and ceiling and start cutting


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 13, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> What if there is no joist?



It's nailed to something and I would bet there are joist on either side.

See post #4.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 13, 2017)

tuffy said:


> Take a sawzall and carefully place the blade next to the old fan and ceiling and start cutting



To cut the flanges off the old box?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2017)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> To cut the flanges off the old box?



No, the nails that are securing it to the structure.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 14, 2017)

As described in post #4.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 14, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> No, the nails that are securing it to the structure.



So I'm using a Sawzall to cut through metal nails?

Even if I cut these nails, wouldn't the flanges still be keeping it in the ceiling?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 14, 2017)

There will be enough free space above the unit to lift it up, rotate it and drop it through the hole.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 15, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> There will be enough free space above the unit to lift it up, rotate it and drop it through the hole.



From this picture, can you tell where the nails are? Is the arrow pointing to one of them?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 15, 2017)

I can't tell if that is a nail or not.

To find the joists, using a screwdriver, or a 16D nail, insert it into the ceiling at a 45 degree angle next to the fan housing. You will encounter resistance on two sides. There will be the joists.

On either side, Insert a pry bar between the fan housing and joist and slightly pry thr fan away from the joist. Using a long metal cutting blade in the sewzall, insert the blade and lift the handle end until you feel resistance, energize the tool while still lifting the handle until you have cut the fastener. Reverse directions with the tool and cut the other fastener.

Repeat for the other side.


----------

